# asir



## jordi picarol

En otro hilo se puede leer:
"Pensaría al verbo _asir _en su sentido figurado"
Aparte de lo de "pensar a", que por estas latitudes suena rarísimo, ¿qué sentido figurado tiene el verbo "asir"?
El DRAE no menciona ninguno y yo no lo había oído nunca.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

< ... > 

Ps. y la respuesta está en el DRAE, hay que leer con atención las abreviaturas simplemente.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> < ... >
> Ps. y la respuesta está en el DRAE, hay que leer con atención las abreviaturas simplemente.


--
Parece forzar la idea del sentido figurado del DRAE. Pero, si así no fuera, ¿qué pasa con pensar AL?


----------



## Geviert

Una contaminación italo-alemana con _an etwas denken_. Será el calor. Teniendo que traducir en varias lenguas, puede suceder. Siempre es bueno tener a alguien que lo note. Gracias.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



jordi picarol said:


> En otro hilo se puede leer:
> "Pensaría al verbo _asir _en su sentido figurado"
> ¿qué sentido figurado tiene el verbo "asir"?
> El DRAE no menciona ninguno y yo no lo había oído nunca.
> Saludos
> Jordi





Geviert said:


> < ... >
> 
> Ps. y la respuesta está en el DRAE, hay que leer con atención las abreviaturas simplemente.


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das verstehe. Mein Pons-Wörterbuch kennt für „asir“ die Bedeutungen


Fassen, ergreifen
Anpacken
(Pflanzen) Wurzeln schlagen
Das LEO-Wörterbuch kennt _etwas fassen_, _etwas greifen_, _in den Händen halten_, _jemanden/etwas packen_.
Wenn man im DRAE nachschlägt, dann findet man:


> *1. *tr. Tomar o coger con la mano, y, en general, tomar, coger, prender.
> *2. *intr. p. us. Dicho de una planta: Arraigar o prender en la tierra.
> *3. *prnl. Agarrarse de algo. _Asirse de una cuerda._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Asirse a una idea._
> *4. *prnl. Tomar ocasión o pretexto para decir o hacer lo que se quiere.
> *5. *prnl. p. us. Dicho de dos o más personas: Reñir o contender, de obra o de palabra.


 
Wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre, dann ist die einzige figurative Bedeutung hier „asirse a una idea“, was ich etwa als „an einer Idee festhalten“ übersetzen würde.
Für „asir“ allein kann ich in meinen Quellen keine übertragene Bedeutung finden.

Im ursprünglichen Thread war es ja um „nachvollziehen“ gegangen, was man in bestimmten Fällen als „begreifen“ auffassen kann. Könnte „asir“ eine solche Bedeutung haben?

Könnte man also etwa sagen:

Ich begreife dieses philosophische Konzept nicht. = No asgo esta concepción filosófica.

Oder welches wäre die übertragene Bedeutung?


----------



## Geviert

Asir en el sentido figurado de begreifen. "No logro asir esta concepción filosófica" sería formalmente más adecuado, creo yo.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> Asir en el sentido figurado de begreifen. "No logro asir esta concepción filosófica" sería formalmente más adecuado, creo yo.


---
No asgo esta concepción filosófica y no logro asir esta concepción filosófica, significan lo mismo.
Sowka, igual que yo, ha visto que el verbo "asir" no entraba para nada en el tema del hilo. En mi caso -todavía puede leerse-, se me dijo que no sabía leer, < ... > 
Lo de asir como lo de pensar a fueron sencillamente meteduras de pata, en el sentido figurado, claro.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

> No asgo esta concepción filosófica y no logro asir esta concepción filosófica, significan lo mismo.



En efecto, no se ha afirmado nada sobre el significado, sino sobre la _forma_. 



> Sowka, igual que yo, ha visto que el verbo "asir" no entraba para nada en el tema del hilo.



Sowka se pregunta si es posible el nexo entre asir=begreifen=nachvollziehen y ha obtenido respuesta. "Igual que yo" es mucha gente. No he afirmado que no sabes leer, he afirmado que no has leído la abreviatura (cuál sea la regla violada de algo evidente y fáctico, no comprendo). En efecto, el significado literal está en el lema *U. t. en sent. fig.*


----------



## Sowka

Geviert said:


> En efecto, el significado literal está en el lema *U. t. en sent. fig.*



.. que significa _usado también en sentido figurado _(o algo así) y se refiere a 





> *3. *prnl. Agarrarse de algo. _Asirse de una cuerda._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Asirse a una idea._


: Asir*se*.

El hilo presente se refiere a "asir" (en el uso no reflexivo).

* * * 
Edit: El texto arriba lo he escrito por la claridad. En mi opinión, también las versiones 4) y 5) - no marcadas como _sentido figurado _en el DRAE - representan sentidos figurados. Pero, que yo sepa (o lea), el DRAE no ofrece "asir" en el sentido "begreifen".

Sin embargo es posible que esta palabra sea usada de esta manera. Sin embargo, no he encontrado muchas ocurrencias de "no logro asir" en google.


----------



## Geviert

Caramba Sowka, estoy sorprendido por la sutileza de su observación. Le pregunto entonces: ¿Qué diferencia nota Ud. entre el uso reflexivo y no reflexivo en este caso?


----------



## chlapec

Una cosa es cierta, algunos vocablos que pueden ser sinónimos del verbo asir tienen el sentido figurado de "*captar *(Etim.: del latín capere: _coger_) *una idea o concepto*", por ejemplo *aprehender* (en el sentido de adquirir conocimiento de algo) o *coger *(Por ejemplo, en expresiones coloquiales del tipo: "perdona, pero no lo cojo", o, "no he cogido el concepto", etc...
_*DRAE: coger [] 14.     * tr. Entender, comprender. No he cogido el chiste_
Claro que, teniendo en cuenta que fuera de España el verbo *coger* tiene connotaciones sexuales, no sería de extrañar que en países hispanoamericanos (Geviert, por ejemplo, es peruano) se sustituyera este verbo por el verbo *asir *en ese tipo de expresiones, aunque el DRAE no lo recoja.

Y de regalo, nuestro siempre criticado google nos encuentra estos múltiples ejemplos: Asir el concepto Asir la idea


----------



## Geviert

chlapec said:


> Una cosa es cierta, algunos vocablos que pueden ser sinónimos del verbo asir tienen el sentido figurado de "*captar *(Etim.: del latín capere: _coger_) *una idea o concepto*", por ejemplo *aprehender* (en el sentido de adquirir conocimiento de algo) o *coger *(Por ejemplo, en expresiones coloquiales del tipo: "perdona, pero no lo cojo", o, "no he cogido el concepto", etc...
> _*DRAE: coger [] 14.     * tr. Entender, comprender. No he cogido el chiste_
> Claro que, teniendo en cuenta que fuera de España el verbo *coger* tiene connotaciones sexuales, no sería de extrañar que en países hispanoamericanos (Geviert, por ejemplo, es peruano) se sustituyera este verbo por el verbo *asir *en ese tipo de expresiones, aunque el DRAE no lo recoja.
> 
> Y de regalo, nuestro siempre criticado google nos encuentra estos múltiples ejemplos: Asir la idea



Hola Chlapec,

_asir _es un verbo del castellano estándar y tiene el mismo significado del verbo coger. Su uso es, sin duda, más restringido y alturado que el más común _coger _(pocos conocen y usan el verbo asir). Su uso en sentido figurado depende únicamente de lo que se quiera denotar (no me constan sustituciones de matiz sexual). _Asir_, _asirse _tienen una difusión pareja, indiferentemente al área de uso (insular, hispanoamérica). La forma reflexiva del verbo _asir _no modifica mínimamente su significado, salvo en la _Rückbezüglickeit _del acto verbal.

 En relación al hilo, asir(se) tienen el mismo significado de *be*-_greifen_ en el significado etimológico que señalas de aprehender, captar (capere). "Asirse a" denota más el "aferrarse a" (una idea) y su difusión es más reciente. "Asir la idea" es una transitivización posible, pero no me parece estándar. Sin embargo, sucede lo mismo con la forma alemana: begreifen al igual que _nach-*vollziehen,*_ han  perdido completamente su significado activo, performativo (greifen, capere) en el alemán moderno. Ahora se han reducido al mero acto reflexivo, mental, "figurado" en su sentido ordinario del mero verstehen (que era un término teológico-jurídico: ver-stehen, ponerse en el lugar de, ante el juez supremo). No es casual que el prefijo *be*- significa, en efecto, transitivad del acto verbal, pero esto ya no es notado como relevante, fuera de la etimología.


----------

